# Help!! Chick not growing :(



## Mamakim159

I received 18 wonderful little chicks from a hatchery last Thursday (May 11th, they hatched May 10th) and so far all seem to be doing well (some have pasty butt, but it's manageable at the moment) except one of my modern game bantams. She doesn't seem to be growing at all. Even compared to the two other moderns, she's tiny! She's also a little unstable on her feet and gets pushed around. 
What do I do?? I've got apple cider vinegar in their water and I started giving her a drop of Nutri Drench tonight. I'm just so worried the others won't let her drink or eat. Should I separate her for a few days? Do I just let nature take its course? Please help!! Thank you!


----------



## wynn4578

How big is your brooder. Sometimes it helps to add 2 feed and water sources. Then there is just sometimes chicks stunt. I have a lavender Orpington in my mix flock that never did get the size of her sisters but she is an awesome chicken and I wouldn't trade her for anything.


----------



## Mamakim159

Thank you for replying! 
Right now, it's about 2X3
As soon as we can get a top built, they will move to a 100 gallon water trough. I might add a second waterer and see if that helps. Should they both have ACV? Should one be ACV and the other have the Nutri Drench? 

I told myself not to get attached until they're all out of chickhood, but I already just love her! I'm so worried I'm going to lose her


----------



## Wyorp Rock

Do you see her actively eating?

Personally, I would just give the Nutri-Drench.  Give her 1drop at least once a day, then have it in the water for them all for a few days.  If she is tiny, she may also be having a hard time eating crumbles.  Chicks love wet feed, so offer some wet chick starter to see if she can handle that better.   As @wynn4578 suggested, having 2 feeding and water stations is helpful for that many chicks, especially since you mention in your opening station you're worried that the other may be keeping her from food.


----------



## wynn4578

I would give nutri drench and ACV in both waterers for a few days. Keep an eye on her and make sure she is getting all the water and food she needs. If you see the others picking on her you may have to pull her but it's always better if you can keep them together.


----------



## Mamakim159

Wyorp Rock said:


> Do you see her actively eating?
> 
> Personally, I would just give the Nutri-Drench.  Give her 1drop at least once a day, then have it in the water for them all for a few days.  If she is tiny, she may also be having a hard time eating crumbles.  Chicks love wet feed, so offer some wet chick starter to see if she can handle that better.   As @wynn4578 suggested, having 2 feeding and water stations is helpful for that many chicks, especially since you mention in your opening station you're worried that the other may be keeping her from food.



I saw her trying to eat tonight, not sure if she got any in her (she was alone at the feeder, it just seems hard for her to eat) 
I was wondering if I should try to crush the crumbles smaller, but I hadn't thought of wetting them! I'll definitely make a couple of mash stations and see if she has an easier time eating a mash


----------



## Mamakim159

Thank you both for your advice 
Unfortunately, my little girl didn't make it last night 
My other chicks seem healthy, but I'll definitely be back if I have more questions!


----------



## Mother Hen

So sorry to hear that!
I don't know you but I feel your pain and understand seeing how I take it very hard when an animal I tend to ends up passing away. I get told by my family members the following," You need to stop being so sensitive and just suck it up. If you're going to live on a farm it's a part of farm life and you need to stop getting attached to the animals". I know that's not very sensitive of them but that's how my family is, I myself think that if an animal takes care or you and yours then it should be shown a little consideration and sympathy.


----------



## Mamakim159

Mother Hen said:


> So sorry to hear that!
> I don't know you but I feel your pain and understand seeing how I take it very hard when an animal I tend to ends up passing away. I get told by my family members the following," You need to stop being so sensitive and just suck it up. If you're going to live on a farm it's a part of farm life and you need to stop getting attached to the animals". I know that's not very sensitive of them but that's how my family is, I myself think that if an animal takes care or you and yours then it should be shown a little consideration and sympathy.



Thank you so much! 
This is our first time raising chicks and they are definitely a part of the family already! 
I know a lot of people raise them specifically for eggs and don't get too attached, but they bring me so much joy, I can't help but get attached! I thought I would wait to name them until they got older, but I couldn't bury her without a name. I'll miss my Baby, but now I want to try twice as hard with the rest of my chickies and see them all make it to adulthood! 
Thank you again, I'm new to the chicken world, but chicken people are amazing


----------



## Wyorp Rock

I'm sorry to hear you lost her

Mine bring me a lot of joy as well, it's hard not to get attached.


----------



## Mother Hen

I'm so glad that there's others that get attached to their farm animals also.


----------



## Mamakim159

Mother Hen said:


> I'm so glad that there's others that get attached to their farm animals also.


 Of course!! 
I have a lot of respect for people who can detach themselves from "production" animals, but I showed market swine one year in high school and I swore never again. I'm just a big ol softy and love all my animals!!


----------



## wynn4578

Sorry to hear. Sometimes we do what we can but nature has other plans. I know it's late now but I wish I had thought to ask if you had noticed if she were going to the bathroom. The good side of raising a flock is when the miracles do happen and the chick you thought never had a chance proves you wrong. Earlier this year my wife put a chick in a shoe box for me to take and bury. She was not showing a hint of breathing, limp and unresponsive to anything. When I came home I went out to the brood house to get the box and the little chick was up in the box running around like nothing ever happened. She is still doing quite well. We named her zombie btw.


----------

